# Borla 1.4LT and 1.8L cat-back



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good post, we have offered this product for a couple months already 

Borla Cat Back Exhaust System Chevrolet Cruze 1.4/1.8L - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Is this a joke? lol Tell me this actually fits my 1.4L!??!?! Possible group buy in the future?


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Would love a sound clip.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.turbotechracing.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=5355

Save $70 by ordering though us


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

z3koeller said:


> Would love a sound clip.


Ditto.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

It will most likely take a member on hear to purchase one... We all know Borla is top notch, so I doubt it is much risk, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oh, no doubt on the quality, I just don't want my Cruze to sound like some high-schooler's 91 Civic Hatchback with the coffee can duct taped to the back. Hoping to hear something deeper, and quieter at idle. I know it wont be too deep because it's an inline 4, but I'm afraid of the whole ricer effect coming into play. I think more of an Audi sound would be nice...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

You said it Boats! adda boy!
Sound clip would be nice, I might just be .....*that* guy to "order" it lol.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Oh, no doubt on the quality, I just don't want my Cruze to sound like some high-schooler's 91 Civic Hatchback with the coffee can duct taped to the back. Hoping to hear something deeper, and quieter at idle. I know it wont be too deep because it's an inline 4, but I'm afraid of the whole ricer effect coming into play. I think more of an Audi sound would be nice...


 
You wont get a ricer sound out of a Borla brand product, we promise that!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Oh, no doubt on the quality, I just don't want my Cruze to sound like some high-schooler's 91 Civic Hatchback with the coffee can duct taped to the back. I'm afraid of the whole ricer effect coming into play.


Ditto....for this amount of $$$, sound clip please!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sound clip pleeeeeaaaase


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

For clarification:

The tips *are polished*.

The rest of the system is *not polished*.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry but not buying anything until you post both a Dyno sheet and a sound clip of the Borla system installed on a Cruze.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

TurboTechRacing said:


> You wont get a ricer sound out of a *turbo car*, we promise that!


Correction*

Turbocharged cars always have a deeper throaty sound like a larger engine


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't see a link, but the Borla site does have installation instructions posted:
http://www.borla.com/media/installations/140352.pdf

Cutting of the stock exhaust is required and temporary removal of the "Z-link" (Watts linkage) is required, so this is not a novice bolt-on job.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm.....2.25inch piping into a 3.5inch tip? I was kinda hoping for an exhaust system to be 2.5inch all the way through.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Hmmm.....2.25inch piping into a 3.5inch tip? I was kinda hoping for an exhaust system to be 2.5inch all the way through.


 Having a 2.5" straightback exhaust on a 1.4L with the tiny snail we have would be overkill. On my old 1.8T GTI w/ stage 1 tuning it was recommended to have 2.5" (stock was 2.25). So, with what we have stock (even with a tune) the 2.25 would be fine. UNLESS you were looking at upgrading the turbo/downpipe/manifold...then go as big as is required by the new setup.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

What is the stock piping size??? 2" right?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Having a 2.5" straightback exhaust on a 1.4L with the tiny snail we have would be overkill. On my old 1.8T GTI w/ stage 1 tuning it was recommended to have 2.5" (stock was 2.25). So, with what we have stock (even with a tune) the 2.25 would be fine. UNLESS you were looking at upgrading the turbo/downpipe/manifold...then go as big as is required by the new setup.


Id have to agree. For the hp and turbo this car has, 2.25" should be fine. 

I just have an issue with the cost of the system. I know Borla is quality, but this isnt a 1000hp vehicle with unlimited potential. Spending that much on this car for that mod isnt reasonable IMO.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Id have to agree. For the hp and turbo this car has, 2.25" should be fine.
> 
> I just have an issue with the cost of the system. I know Borla is quality, but this isnt a 1000hp vehicle with unlimited potential. Spending that much on this car for that mod isnt reasonable IMO.


The fact is that you are paying for the quality of the steel used. Any name brand cat back is going to run you about the same price. The cobalt SS catback was 819 from them.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

nosro said:


> I didn't see a link, but the Borla site does have installation instructions posted:
> http://www.borla.com/media/installations/140352.pdf
> 
> Cutting of the stock exhaust is required and temporary removal of the "Z-link" (Watts linkage) is required, so this is not a novice bolt-on job.




Yea I just saw the PDF manual it doesn't look hard but it does take time to install. This Cat-Back exhaust doesn't void the warranty right? Even though Borla claims that it doesn't. Just want to make sure


----------

